

The answer to life, the universe and everything - tapan_pandita
https://www.google.com/search?q=the+answer+to+life+the+universe+and+everything

======
GotAnyMegadeth
This is so old, I think I was shown it the first time I was ever shown
Google... Still good though

------
Beltiras
[https://www.google.com/search?q=ln(the+answer+to+life+the+un...](https://www.google.com/search?q=ln\(the+answer+to+life+the+universe+and+everything\))

Slightly more impressive.

